# A couple of questions concerning the Boss GT8



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought the GT8 today and I heard that you could download patches on to it that others have configured. I don't have a USB connection so I'm wondering if someone would know how you are to get the patches from PC to the unit? Also where does one download the patches?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

My old GT-6 used MIDI messages to send and receive patch information. I used MIDI OX to send and receive System Exclusive (SysEx) messages from my GT-6. I thought the GT-8 was supposed to come with patch editor/librarian software? I used to swap patches on this site all the time: http://www.bossgtcentral.com/ -- looks like they have a GT-8 editor software package available, and yup: it'll take two MIDI cable (send and receive) to talk to the GT-8 from your computer. Roland kind of dropped the ball on that one. I think the GT-Pro has a USB port on it and comes with Roland-designed software.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I just recently got a gt-6 and am still running around all the options. How/where did you get custom patches from? I'm curious to see if I can get specific sounds for certain songs. Some are labeled: another brick,, dark side,etc.. but I am looking for hendrix patches.

Anyone know of anyweb sites recomending the best patches for songs,, say little wing, spirit in the sky, hey joe, voodo child,, etc.

ps.. found little wing patch  dont know how to use it


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Not specific to Hendrix, but there are a lot of patch libraries out there floating around. Check out: http://www.google.ca/search?q=gt-6+patches


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links everyone. Looks like Boss GT Central will be a big help.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

just checked out that site.. its got great pathes for specific songs but the forum is pretty deserted (little activity)


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone know of how to take those patches I downloaded and put them onto my BOSS gt-6. I see an MIDI in and out but dont know what cord to use to plug into my pc. 

I also have no idea what program to use. The patch files are a .stx or something. Need a program maybe.

Basically looking for: Cord, program

?


----------

